# Using A Digital Datalogger Thermometer With Thermocouple



## The Systemic Kid

Anyone using one with their roaster and hooking it up to Artisan roasting software?


----------



## ronsil

My Hottops use 2 x Omega TCc in each machine.

I use RoastLogger Software (curtesy GreenBean TMC) & connect to my Macbook for complete control of the machines via 2 additional control boards in each Hottop.

See my posts in this forum between September 2012 to January 2013

I have found Roastlogger is simple & reliable. Artisan has its moments & IMO too much unnecessary information.

I believe you have recently acquired a Quest M3. Roastlogger was designed for the Hottop but could work with the Quest. (talk with GreenBean) Artisan will work with the Quest with the correct boards added.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks Ron - really helpful. But what do you mean by, 'with the correct boards added'.


----------



## ronsil

There are two ways to obtain data from your roasts. One way is to record temperatures & times in the bean mass (BT) & in the drum (ET).

This can be done simply by inserting a probe into the roasting beans. In the Hottop there is a simple mod by drilling a hole through the bean chute & connecting the wires from the probe into a Multimeter (Victor 86B). This type of MM will connect to a computer.

The second way is to control the roaster completely with the computer. This is more complicated & requires 2 boards found here:

http://www.mlgp-llc.com/htri/index.html

which need to be added to the Roaster hardware. These boards can be programmed to work either with RoastLogger or Artisan but not both.

You really will need to read up my earlier stuff for a full description, what is entailed & the cost.

At the moment full computerisation has hit a wall. Jim, the guy in USA making & exporting the Boards has been overwhelmed with work so has stopped taking orders whilst he is seeking to expand his facilities. He is hoping to organise something by late summer.

However if you wish to just log your roasts either software with the correct Multimeters will keep the records for you. You could always look at full computerisation at a later date.

If you really are seriously considering these routes you would be welcome to see my Hottop setup to see whats achievable. Bear in mind requirements for a Quest would be different.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I've just bought a multimeter. What thermocouples are OK to use inside the roasting drum? Obviously, the plastic coated ones supplied with the meter are not suitable for this so I am looking for one whose coating is safe to use without it melting.


----------



## ronsil

Here is the widest choice & the best.:

http://www.omega.co.uk/ppt/pptscm.asp?ref=5LSC_5SRTC;NB1-ICIN_INDUST_TC;SA2;HSTC;WT;JTIN;JMQSS;JHIN-RSC;SA1XL&gclid=COf6i8vLtbgCFTMctAod6UcAbg

A 'K' type is probably what you would need. Ebay versions can be purchased much cheaper but I have always bought the most reliable.


----------



## ronsil

Following up my last post. Have you seen this piece:

http://users.rcn.com/erics/Quest_Thermocouples_03.pdf

EricS the author is very well respected for his thermometry. I have purchased from him in in the past. I once bought a group head probe for my Silvia. Very helpful guy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks again, Ron.


----------

